# Water arm



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Short video of the Cherub I picked up this morning. All seems well but for some reason, when you use the water arm it initially gives a burst of water for a second, then nothing but a trickle. It was always fed filtered water and descaled before being put away. Any thoughts please?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hows the steaming ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> Hows the steaming ?


as good as a cherub always is!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

To my amateur (make that very amateur) view I'd say its something blocking the hot water tap.

Spanner time ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Unscrew nozzle & test: The nozzle may be scaled up.

If still a trickle, you'll need to get the spanners out & dismantle the valve. The pad seal may have broken up & clogged the valve.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> Unscrew nozzle & test: The nozzle may be scaled up.
> 
> If still a trickle, you'll need to get the spanners out & dismantle the valve. The pad seal may have broken up & clogged the valve.


will do, but would the explain the initial burst?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have taken off the nozzle and cleaned but just want to check I am going to take the right part off next! Is my thumb touching it? I have tentatively tried to loosen it but it seems pretty damn solid!

  

for some reason the image will not upload. Anyway, it is the long nut directly above the sprinkler

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/dfk41/media/554DB6B8-A946-4673-8A47-2307399641A1_zpsgusypsoy.jpg.html


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Short video of the Cherub I picked up this morning. All seems well but for some reason, when you use the water arm it initially gives a burst of water for a second, then nothing but a trickle. It was always fed filtered water and descaled before being put away. Any thoughts please?


Try the advice you have already been given, but it might be worth opening the steam wand once the water is at a trickle and see if your getting any steam or just a slight sputter.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Try the advice you have already been given, but it might be worth opening the steam wand once the water is at a trickle and see if your getting any steam or just a slight sputter.


Dave, the steam arm works fine, as does the group. I have taken the nozzle off and cleaned it and of course checked the flow without the nozzle and it is the same. I do not think scale is the issue. The nut in the picture is on pretty tight.....presumably I can just give it some wellie?

Sorry, also opened steam and water together and still the same


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't see any video and for some reason it just says "connecting when trying to view the photo? Photobucket site is available, but whatever short code thing you're using isn't.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I can't see any video and for some reason it just says "connecting when trying to view the photo? Photobucket site is available, but whatever short code thing you're using isn't.


Likewise, I cannot see photos, just says loading:confused:


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

How's the water tap now ?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Serendipity for breaking the sales topic rules!


----------

